# Tablas dinámicas. como Fijar formato ?



## ticotico (Jan 25, 2003)

Como puedo hacer que las propiedades
de formato de texto de la tabla dinámica se queden fijas...?

X ejemplo, tengo una columna A1 con propiedades decimales y cada vez que le doy a
acctualizar la tabla, me cambia las
propiedades y me deja los números decimales,
tambien me cambia el ancho de la columna.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 25, 2003)

Haciendo click derecho sobre la tabla, escogiendo "Opciones".  Ahí aparece una, creo que es "Autoformato de Tabla", o si no, la otra es "Mantener formato de Tabla".  Es una de estas dos, pero no me acuerdo en este momento bien.


----------

